# Any Helpful Hints



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Well Ive been doing this for a year now and ive killed a few but now im starting to hunt more and more by myself. The last 2 nites i heard them barking and yiping but they never came in. Also ive found some nice tracks of a big coyot. So my ? is do guys have any tips and hints on calling and set-up in the right place. Ive scouted before and I fool around with my call and practice some but I like some help lol to increase my chances.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I suggest sneaking in as close as possible to where you think they are located and start out with bird distress or mouse/rodent distress and waiting 5 min after your first calls. Try and have the wind cross ways or slightly into your face. Dont make your calls very loud at first either. Also do you use electronic or hand calls?


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I use hand calls and so that is my next ? is my calls good enough cause i listen to myself then try to compare to a good caller to see if im headin down the right road.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

In my opinion you dont have to sound like a certain rabbit or other prey. You need to learn to have as much excitement with some high pitches in your call and make your sounds short. Rabbits have small lungs. I have called plenty of coyotes and fox with chicken sounds also.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea ive read and seen that so ive been trying to do that in y sequence when i call. Thank you for the help, man and also Ive been enjoying it by myself.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

when you're sneaking in do'nt skyline yourself , set up where you are not skylined ,as Don would say"be still".
Allow yourself a little more time per stand,they do'nt rush in all the time alot of times they will sneak in to see what all the ruckus is about.
Everybody does not sound alike ,as long as you sound like something dying you will do fine.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

wvcoyote said:


> when you're sneaking in do'nt skyline yourself , set up where you are not skylined ,as Don would say"be still".
> Allow yourself a little more time per stand,they do'nt rush in all the time alot of times they will sneak in to see what all the ruckus is about.
> Everybody does not sound alike ,as long as you sound like something dying you will do fine.


Thank ya'all Ive killed a few like i said but Im just excited to be able to hunt and call for myself its really rewarding.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am like you I enjoy making and using my own calls and sometimes I get carried away with some strange sounds, and sometimes those strange sounds are what they respond to.


----------

